
Seat of Power: the computer workstation for the person with everything - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/06/seat-of-power-the-computer-workstation-for-the-person-with-everything/
======
codex
As someone who has used a setup like this for a long period of time (years):
don't do it. The chair looks relaxing but it's really a prison, preventing you
from stretching or moving your body naturally, making you feel like a
paraplegic. Deep vein thrombosis is a risk. Your neck will get stiff. You may
develop thoracic outlet syndrome from the imbalance between back and chest
muscles (though, to be fair, this can occur with almost any traditional
keyboard setup). You will get extremely antsy. And, by always resting your
arms on something, you may damage the ulnar nerve at its most exposed point,
behind the elbow.

If not medically necessary to use a recliner workstation, I recommend a
standing desk, preferably with a split keyboard which allows you to type with
your hands at your sides.

~~~
romanpoet
Please share, what comparable setup have you used?

~~~
codex
It was a custom setup, but very similar to the recliner workstations sold by
Ergoquest (<http://ergoquest.com/>).

~~~
Cthulhu_
I can see how long-term use of something like that would cause problems. Yet,
at the same time, it looks very relaxing and I wouldn't mind using something
like that (or the OP) for X hours a day.

------
e3pi
Missed:

* recessed bike pedals for bio-track daily workouts - with Elon/Tesla Model S door handles' silent smoothie pop-out excellence, heels proxemic toggle activation

* Apache served not evil Microsoft and their horrible `8' debacle

* fully gimbled dynamically leveling as pilot station on bot 45 ft aero-rig sailing sloop

* Spherical silent sliding anechoic `Dome of Silence'

* evac fans venting Cavendish fumes to window/chimney

* smart coffee maker, fridge, microwave, etc.. reachable within sphere's radius

* AI-bot to design and construct sentimental Cornell boxes to amuse in hitting-the-wall coding lulls

* a dangling propane e-switch torch to fire filled and packed Custombilt(tm) briar bowls

* coffee cup hot-plate

* Organically grown like that giant alien's observatory chair/bed in the first Aliens film

~~~
spyder
* catheter

~~~
e3pi
Missed:

* debugging emacs script tty interface to the crystal throttle's telegraph, whirring sound, bright LEDs and spinning steampunk clock hands, morph a slow minute test run into getting back to weigh in on Google IPO, bury a mine with a proximity fuse on that grassy knoll in Dallas, a quick stop-over to Sarajevo on 27 June 1914 and cuff that Serbian Gavrilo, link hypertext further down to have a `Green Hour' chuckle with that hilarious dwarf painter at the Rouge, a visit with those Mount Athos worshipping lisp coders to acquire a beta of next decade's release, oh yes, almost forgot- pick up a coupla-three handfulls of bitcoin for only 7 cents. Benchmark: 54 secs +/- 333ms.

------
rollo_tommasi
Is there an option to have it mounted inside of a massive gyroscope and
suspended above a bottomless pit?

~~~
jacquesm
I've seen that movie.

------
ChuckMcM
Ok this is one of those "I day dreamed about building something like this but
it was impractical" things. A friend of mine built a computer chair out of a
BMW seat [1] and we talked about what you could do if you were to machine your
own parts. I definitely like the idea of the screens pulling up and away and
letting you step out.

Ergonomically I wonder what it would be like to be able to type in a recliner.
I do that with my macbook on my lap or a lap desk but my hands are always in a
somewhat weird position to do so.

And of course you need to mount a Leap Motion controller on the arm looking
"down" so that you can just point at a window to move it around.

[1] <http://www.arrickrobotics.com/chair/>

------
kyle_t
This is superfluous in almost every single way and priced appropriately but I
still can't help but want it.

If the climate system works as well as I imagine it would on a $6,000 chair
that alone would be worth the cost. I normally feel so guilty for having to
crank the A/C (and the heat in the winter) for the entire house, when really I
just need my office to be a little bit cooler that I normally just sweat it
out.

------
jentulman
When do we expect the epic TV serial about this? Throne of Games

------
hkmurakami
Its form factor really reminds me of that very NSFW Randy Marsh invention
"bike" from South Park

(I think the image is SFW
[http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-i50ySafG4PQ/Tmb1rhGFENI/AAAAAAACXA...](http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-i50ySafG4PQ/Tmb1rhGFENI/AAAAAAACXAQ/CxF0fIv4cj4/s1600/early_inventors_11.jpg)
)

------
jaytaylor
Interesting, but I prefer having a desk where I can keep papers, books, and
the rest of my general clutter.

Yet this remains a very slick concept.

------
happywolf
No coffee machine built-in, and I don't see any place to mount a coffee
machine. Hmm, this seat doesn't suit me. Sorry.

------
Shivetya
Ugh.

Honestly this is like some future nightmare scenario. Perhaps if I were
piloting some advanced craft it might be neat but last I checked I certainly
do not need a contraption like this to be efficient or comfortable.

Perhaps a force feedback chair would improve my productivity by whacking me
with each error I commit daily, wait don't tell my boss.

------
lukifer
This is so close to my fantasy, it's uncanny. (See also: JP's workstation in
Grandma's Boy.)

------
jchrisa
I was expecting a treadmill desk. Like the author in Stephenson's REAMDE has.

~~~
wmf
Nah, a treadmill desk is for real people; this thing is for people who want to
look cyberpunk but don't actually care about ergonomics.

(BTW, read Stephenson's "Arsebestos" for the real-world origins of REAMDE's
Skeletor.)

